# Polaris 850 vs Brute 750



## phreebsd

Not sure what's going on here except maybe the brute has a stiff secondary in it. Or maybe he's running in low..
At least I hope... :15:


Part 2




 

Part 3




 

Part 4


----------



## Bootlegger

That 850 will out run a Brute 750....not by alot....the Polaris dealer is about a quarter a mile up from ours....Scott raced a 850 the first day they got one about 10 times....He won about 3 or 4 times...It was on pavement as well. The Polaris would beat him by about a half to whole brute Length. That 850 is BAD!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Looked like it was pulling the brute on the top end.


----------



## phreebsd

well poo on it! I still love the brute!!
2010 we shall make them cringe with the rumble of our v-twin big bore!


----------



## Polaris425

interesting.....


----------



## Bootlegger

The times that Scott beat him was by about half a length...it was a good distance they were running. ALot further than those videos. The Brute would hit it out of the hole everytime.....but after about 150-200 feet the 850 would get about a half a length in front of him. He only got beat by a whole length once.....the Brute stood up and had to let off a little. I seen a guy bragging about his 850 pulling a wheelie at 9mph....sorry but the Brutes will too. atleast mine will..... We race with the Polaris guys all the time messing around...there is a trial behind the shop that you can ride up to there and then cross the street to get to there shop. Now the 800 Polaris....forget it...the Brute 650 is a better race for it....


----------



## 650Brute

Hmmmmmm.

My Pops is a Polaris guy. I sure hope he don't see that video:15:


----------



## Polaris425

My next bike will prolly be a popo...  Of course it will also prolly be a SxS so...


----------



## TorkMonster

Bootlegger said:


> The times that Scott beat him was by about half a length...it was a good distance they were running. ALot further than those videos. The Brute would hit it out of the hole everytime.....but after about 150-200 feet the 850 would get about a half a length in front of him. He only got beat by a whole length once.....the Brute stood up and had to let off a little.* I seen a guy bragging about his 850 pulling a wheelie at 9mph....sorry but the Brutes will too.* atleast mine will..... We race with the Polaris guys all the time messing around...there is a trial behind the shop that you can ride up to there and then cross the street to get to there shop. Now the 800 Polaris....forget it...the Brute 650 is a better race for it....


Heck yah, I mean come ON! Heck, my old HONDA TRX300 2X4 (NOT the EX) would pop one at NINE miles per hour! 










Hell, I gotta watch it at 15-20 on the outty, or it WILL come up, and you can ride it to about 28-30 MPH or more if you are good..... And that is no lie.... ESPECIALLY with the clutch work.. And that is with the heavier tires on.. I wonder what it would act like with the stockers on! 

And yeah, my bro's (650Brute) 650 will outrun my dads 08 800 PoPo... Now Perry, dad has done some work to that thing lately and is fitnda have the DOBECK on it, so I would watch out with that PiPe he got and that programmer as well as that clutch work he did...... hmmmmm......... Get the Vid Camera out?????


----------



## TorkMonster

Polaris425 said:


> My next bike will prolly be a popo...  Of course it will also prolly be a SxS so...


That new RzR S is nice man.. Though, if I was YOU, I would wait just another 10 months or so and see what CAN-AM comes out with.. 
There are whiffs of the 1000cc ROTAX in theirs... Now, I am NOT brand bias, but, man... That thing would be a beast... And it IS COMING.


----------



## Polaris425

^^ Yeah I agree but, I cant afford anything with BRP on the side of it!! haha... that thing will prolly MSRP for like $18K-$20K


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> ^^ Yeah I agree but, I cant afford anything with BRP on the side of it!! haha... that thing will prolly MSRP for like $18K-$20K


I agree....with a new Brute being around $7200 and the Outlander.....well I'll never afford one so i will quite dreaming....LOL!!


----------

